# Soy castellanoleonés/ Soy castellano / Soy leonés



## Gazda

Hola, amigos:

Quisiera saber cómo se usan en España los siguientes gentilicios:  se dice

  Soy castellanoleonés  /  Soy castellanomanchego

o se dice siplemente: Soy  castellano  / Soy leonés  / Soy manchego, según la parte donde vive el hablante.

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra respuesta, que tengáis un hermoso día veraniego.

*Modificación del título. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Sogardres

Castilla-León y Castilla-La Mancha son dos comunidades autónomas. La gente de cualquiera de las provincias de esas comunidades autónomas se referirá a si mismo como catellanoleonés o castellanomanchego.
Si alguien dice que es leonés, se refiere a que es de la provincia de León (dentro de la comunidad autónoma de Castilla-León)
Si alguien dice que es manchego se refiere a que es de la comunidad de Castilla-La Mancha (no hay una provincia en Castilla-La Mancha que se llame La Mancha)
No creo haber oido nunca castellano como gentilicio pero si alguien lo usase en ese sentido yo lo entendería como que es de la meseta, del interior, de cualquiera de las dos Castillas.

Espero no haberte liado todavía más.


----------



## Dymn

Nunca he oído "castellanomanchego", sí "manchego" a secas. Para mí un manchego es alguien de Castilla-La Mancha, aunque La Mancha es sólo una región dentro de la comunidad (enlace). Quizá lo más común es decir que son "de Castilla-La Mancha", porque repito, "castellanomanchego" me suena raro.

En cuanto a Castilla y León, su nombre es más claro creo porque es la unión de los históricos reinos de León y Castilla. León (consistiendo de las provincias de León, Zamora y Salamanca) ha sido una región histórica también (enlace) y en la actualidad hay un movimiento que reclama una comunidad autónoma independiente. No sé hasta qué punto lo apoyan los leoneses de cada una de las tres provincias ni si se consideran castellanos o no. Tampoco sé si los zamoranos y salamantinos se consideran leoneses. De hecho León (_Llión_) tiene lengua propia, que no es oficial y está en retroceso. A veces se considera la misma lengua que el asturiano, yo no me meto porque este tema lo desconozco la verdad.

Para mí "castellano" en la actualidad define a los habitantes de Castilla y León, Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid. Aunque los madrileños creo que se suelen identificar más con "madrileño" que con "castellano". Castilla no tiene unos claros límites sin embargo. A parte del tema leonés, Cantabria y La Rioja solían formar parte de Castilla la Vieja, y Albacete era una provincia murciana en vez de castellanomanchega (en aquel entonces Castilla la Nueva). Históricamente la Corona de Castilla engloba todo el centro y oeste español (enlace), aunque hoy en día gallegos y andaluces no son castellanos ni por asomo. Del mismo modo que valencianos y catalanes no somos aragoneses.


----------



## jilar

Yo creo que castellanoleonés y castellanomanchego son apenas usados, por demasiado largos.
Y entiendo que se pueden simplificar así:
Castellano = Habitante de Castilla y León. O sea, de la Castilla original, la vieja (en otros tiempos se llamó así, Castilla la Vieja, aunque no era exactamente el mismo territorio)
Manchego = Hab. de Castilla-La Mancha

Leonés lo diría alguien que es de la provincia de León, que está en la comunidad de Castilla y León. Todos los leoneses son castellanos, pero no todos los castellanos son leoneses. Hay zamoranos, burgaleses, palentinos, segovianos, ...


----------



## Gazda

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios, han sido muy útiles. Que sigáis teniendo un hermoso día!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Sogardres said:


> No creo haber oido nunca castellano como gentilicio


¿En serio? ¿Cuántos años tienes?
Yo soy madrileña y me siento muy castellana. Lo de la comunidad autónoma vino después de que yo naciera. Antes éramos "Castilla la Nueva".


----------



## jilar

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿En serio? ¿Cuántos años tienes?
> Yo soy madrileña y me siento muy castellana. Lo de la comunidad autónoma vino después de que yo naciera. Antes éramos "Castilla la Nueva".


Me has puesto en modo investigador, o curioso más bien. Yo nací tras la muerte de Franco (aunque incluso al registrar mi nombre el funcionario de turno obligó a que añadiesen un "nombre cristiano", literalmente. O sea, aún no estábamos en democracia plena ni había la libertad que debería haber, conozco más casos de mi generación y en mi ciudad, no sé si esto influiría, Ferrol, de aquella todavía con el añadido de "del Caudillo" oficialmente hablando) así que ya estudié la división que tenemos actualmente, pero sé que mis padres estudiaron el país dividido de otro modo, aunque no sé muy bien los detalles, pero por ejemplo me consta eso de C. la Nueva y C. la Vieja.

Buscando un poco
Historia de la organización territorial de España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...es_con_derecho_a_vocal_tribunal_garantias.GIF

Y aquí mi pregunta. ¿Franco no modificó nada la división que fijaron en la 2ª República?
¿Es esa la división en tus tiempos de juventud o niñez?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Joder, jilar . Yo creía que eras más viejo que yo...
Ya sabes que lo de las autonomías viene con la constitución del 78. La anterior división no tengo ni idea desde cuándo está, pero he leído Wikipedia y lo que yo estudié en el colegio, en 4º o 5º grado -todavía me lo sé de memoria- son esas regiones que aparecen en tu enlace.


----------



## jmx

En tiempos de Franco lo único que había eran provincias. Las "regiones" solo servían para que los mapas de España tuvieran colorines.

EDIT: Aprovecho para comentar que lo de que "todos los leoneses son castellanos" ofendería a más de un leonés. Y no toda "Castilla-La Mancha" es 'manchega', por ejemplo ninguna parte de la provincia de Guadalajara lo es.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pues será por eso que me gustaba la geografía, para colorear.


----------



## jilar

Claro, siendo así, entiendo que te consideres castellana. Por lo que yo estudié, alguien de Madrid, es madrileño/a, sin más. Lo de castellano sería únicamente para referirse a su idioma.


----------



## Dymn

Pues para mí Madrid siempre será castellana, por razones históricas y geográficas. Y nací mucho después de la muerte de Franco. El mismo filial del Madrid se llama Madrid Castilla, si es prueba de algo.

Por cierto, curioseando por el enlace que ha puesto jilar he visto cada división territorial que tela... (por ejemplo ésta).

Y parece que éste es el mapa que reivindican las organizaciones castellanistas. A destacar la comarca de Requena-Utiel, que en 1851 pasó a formar parte de Valencia.


----------



## jilar

Entiendo lo que decís, pero yo me ajusto a la división actual. Porque si retomamos la historia, y con ello las divisiones que hubo en otros tiempo, los cubanos, los filipinos y muchos otros podrían llamarse españoles actualmente.
Los nombres de lugares, junto con sus gentilicios, son cosas efímeras. A saber cómo se llamaban los habitantes del actual Madrid hace 3000 años


----------



## Jonno

Los nombres de lugares y gentilicios no son tan efímeros como das a entender. Más bien es al contrario, y como ejemplo tienes el enlace que pusiste de Wikipedia: en el siglo XIX hubo muchas organizaciones territoriales diferentes, algunas llevadas a cabo y otras no. Pero a la gente le importa poco cómo les organice el político de turno si ellos se llaman a sí mismos de una forma determinada. Han existido, existen y existirán regiones naturales, históricas, culturales, etc. independientemente de las divisiones políticas.

Es decir, que si bien la división actual es la que es, no por eso la gente cambia su gentilicio de la noche a la mañana. Por poner un ejemplo: aunque en 1810 el gobierno de José Bonaparte llamó Manzanares a la prefectura de Madrid, dudo mucho que el gentilicio de los que allí vivían cambiara por "manzanareños" o algo similar. Seguirían llamándose madrileños, castellanos, o el uso que tuvieran entonces los de la zona.

No es tan fácil como ajustarse a la división en un momento histórico determinado. Y no se trata de remontarse tres mil años atrás, sino que son cuestiones muy recientes que afectan a generaciones actuales: Madrid se constituyó como comunidad autónoma hace cuatro décadas, hasta entonces formaba parte de Castilla la Nueva y muchos de sus habitantes (intuyo que especialmente los que viven fuera de la capital) se llamarán a sí mismos castellanos.


----------



## jmx

Retomando la pregunta original:





Gazda said:


> Quisiera saber cómo se usan en España los siguientes gentilicios:  se dice
> 
> Soy castellanoleonés  /  Soy castellanomanchego
> 
> o se dice siplemente: Soy  castellano  / Soy leonés  / Soy manchego, según la parte donde vive el hablante.


Las comunidades autónomas españolas tienen menos de 40 años de historia, y además justamente esas 2 comunidades no corresponden del todo con ninguna entidad territorial anterior, y tienen un nombre 'compuesto' que delata aún más su poca tradición. Por eso, decir "Soy castellanoleonés" o "Soy castellanomanchego" suena un tanto artificial todavía. Sin embargo, a medida que pase el tiempo, la gente se irá acostumbrando a las divisiones vigentes, y por eso yo diría que esas 2 frases sí es posible oírlas, y seguramente se oirán cada vez más. Lo que es mucho más problemático es decir "soy castellano", ya que cada persona parece tener una versión distinta de lo que es "Castilla", y por ejemplo uno de los principales teorizadores del castellanismo, Anselmo Carretero, consideraba que ni Toledo ni Valladolid (capitales de ambas comunidades) son realmente "castellanas".


----------



## Jonno

En mi zona hubo mucha inmigración de Castilla-León, y hay unos cuantos centros culturales llamados "castellano leonés", "castellano y leonés" o "castellano-leonés". No he encontrado (esto no implica que no haya) ningún centro "castellanoleonés".

No hay centros de Castilla-La Mancha en mi entorno, pero buscando en Internet veo el mismo fenómeno: todos son centro "castellano manchego" o "castellano-manchego", pero no he encontrado ningún centro "castellanomanchego".


----------



## RIU

jmx said:


> En tiempos de Franco lo único que había eran provincias. Las "regiones" solo servían para que los mapas de España tuvieran colorines.







Jonno said:


> Los nombres de lugares y gentilicios no son tan efímeros como das a entender. Más bien es al contrario, y como ejemplo tienes el enlace que pusiste de Wikipedia: en el siglo XIX hubo muchas organizaciones territoriales diferentes, algunas llevadas a cabo y otras no. Pero a la gente le importa poco cómo les organice el político de turno si ellos se llaman a sí mismos de una forma determinada. Han existido, existen y existirán regiones naturales, históricas, culturales, etc. independientemente de las divisiones políticas.
> 
> Es decir, que si bien la división actual es la que es, no por eso la gente cambia su gentilicio de la noche a la mañana. Por poner un ejemplo: aunque en 1810 el gobierno de José Bonaparte llamó Manzanares a la prefectura de Madrid, dudo mucho que el gentilicio de los que allí vivían cambiara por "manzanareños" o algo similar. Seguirían llamándose madrileños, castellanos, o el uso que tuvieran entonces los de la zona.
> 
> No es tan fácil como ajustarse a la división en un momento histórico determinado. Y no se trata de remontarse tres mil años atrás, sino que son cuestiones muy recientes que afectan a generaciones actuales: Madrid se constituyó como comunidad autónoma hace cuatro décadas, hasta entonces formaba parte de Castilla la Nueva y muchos de sus habitantes (intuyo que especialmente los que viven fuera de la capital) se llamarán a sí mismos castellanos.



¡Uffffff...!


----------



## Jonno

¿Ufff qué?


----------



## RIU

Jajajajaja, que como he flipado con JMX, iba a responder, sin embargo como tu respuesta no podía ser mejor que la que yo diera, me doy por satisfecho haciendo mías tus palabras. De ahí mi suspiro, al ver que tú puntualizas muy correctamente, a mi entender.


----------



## Jonno

Ah, es que no sabía si tenias calor o estabas en desacuerdo conmigo 

Respecto a lo que dice jmx, aunque dicho de forma "pintoresca"  en realidad tiene razón: entre la segunda Republica y la España de las comunidades autónomas, las regiones no tenían funciones legislativas ni administrativas.


----------



## Villaburbula

Buenos días!

Una puntualización,especialmente para Jilar, la comunidad autónoma de Castilla y León es una comunidad autónoma que comprende dos regiones históricas: León y Castilla. Por lo tanto los gentilicios que se deberían utilizar son leoneses y castellanos. Leoneses  no solo a los habitantes de la provincia de León si no a los de toda la región leonesa: León, Zamora y Salamanca. Por lo que hay leoneses de Benavente, de Sanabria y de Tormes. Las otras provincias sí que son castellanas. Los leoneses por lo tanto no son castellanos de la misma forma que los castellanos no son leoneses  

Un saludo


----------



## Penyafort

Coincido con Villaburbula. Castilla y León son dos territorios históricamente relacionados desde antiguo, pero distintos. Por eso el nombre de la comunidad no une ambas entidades con un guión, sino con la conjunción _y_, Castilla *y *León. La Mancha, en cambio, a pesar de ser también una región histórica, viene siendo considerada como parte de la Castilla meridional, resultante del antiguo Reino de Toledo. Por lo que el uso del guión, Castilla-La Mancha, ofrece una cierta ambigüedad, al poder entenderse como dos entidades o una sola. 

El DRAE recoge tanto _castellanomanchego _como _castellanoleonés_. Hasta donde sé, a cierto número de leoneses no les agrada demasiado esa denominación. En mi opinión, reservaría esos términos para adjetivar algo muy específicamente ligado a la Comunidad Autónoma en su conjunto (p.ej.: el Estatuto de Autonomía castellanoleonés; las Cortes castellanomanchegas) pero usaría _leonés_, _castellano, manchego _para designar lo que corresponde a sus territorios históricos, teniendo en cuenta que _manchego _significa de La Mancha, no de toda Castilla-La Mancha.


----------



## jilar

Compañeros, yo no entro en cómo se siente cada uno, si alude a regiones históricas o si nos agrada un término u otro. Pero a mí, si alguien de Zamora (que está en la actual comunidad de "Castilla y León" y, por lo tanto, castellanoleonés se ajustaría perfectamente, aunque poco se use ese gentilicio) por ejemplo, me dice:
-Soy leonés.

Sin más aclaración. Pienso que hay que tener ganas de confundir.

Sería como si yo me definiese como ártabro y desdeñase el normal uso de gallego.

El problema aquí, y según por las palabras que pregunta quien inició el hilo ( y no creo que base sus preguntas considerando regiones históricas, sino las comunidades actuales, con los nombres que tienen actualmente, sean simples o compuestos), es que castellanoleonés o castellanomanchego no son gentilicios tan usuales, al menos no en la frase que ponemos de ejemplo o tenemos en mente "Soy .../ Fulano es ...", como los de las demás comunidades autónomas, como gallego, vasco, catalán, aragonés, ... , madrileño, incluso andaluz (con la pila de provincias que incluye).
Entonces, en este caso, pienso que normalmente tales habitantes se denominan con preferencia indicando la provincia (leonés, de León; zamorano, de Zamora; soriano, de Soria, ...). De ese modo incluso concretarían más su región.

La confusión que genera diciendo "Soy leonés" un habitante de la provincia de Zamora, podría verse del mismo modo que alguien que diga:
-Soy valenciano.
1. ¿Por la comunidad?
2. ¿O por la provincia?

En el caso de leonés las preguntas que deberíamos hacernos entonces serían:
¿Por la provincia actual - o incluso la ciudad-  o por la región histórica?

En fin, Gazda parece tenerlo ya resuelto.

Un saludo, de un gallego... lo digo porque nací y vivo en esa comunidad, pero realmente me siento "cuidadano del mundo"


----------



## Villaburbula

Coincido con Penyafort también! aunque la RAE reconoce castellanoleonés linguísticamente, el término es más bien administrativo ( con implicaciones políticas bastante discutibles). Creo que nadie en la Comunidad se definirá como castellanoleonés, bien serán leoneses, bien serán castellanos y la denominación coincide más con la región que con un gentilicio provincial. 
Saludos de una leonesa


----------



## Boeza/Buyeza

Por aclarar un poco sin entrar en diálogos individuales:

Se puede ser leonés de Zamora, de Salamanca o de la Comarca del Bierzo pudiendo especificar o no de qué provincia se es (como un gallego puede especificar si es de Lugo, Pontevedra, Coruña u Ourense) dependiendo la información que quiera darte. Pues tan leonés es alguien de Cistierna como alguien de Ciudad Rodrigo o de Montamarta. Otra cosa es que algunos pretendan darle vueltas por la homonimia entre la provincia, la ciudad y el territorio histórico cosa que también le ocurre a Valencia.

No se porqué se exige más a alguien que te diga que es leonés o valenciano que a alguien que es gallego o catalán (si se quiere concretar pues se dice la provincia, la comarca o el lugar y ya está).

Respecto a lo de "castellanoleonés" es una identidad artificial que no termina de cuajar, pues si nuestros padres nacieron leoneses (o castellanos los de Castilla la Vieja) es difícil que a quienes naciéramos en estos últimos 34 años nos sintamos otra cosa (es como si unieran Galicia con Asturias, o Aragón con Navarra, por mucho que tuvieran en común no dejarían de tener sus peculiaridades culturales y sus respectivas identidades).

Aunque no pretendo darle tintes políticos es cierto que el origen de esta polémica lo tiene: pues fue una decisión política puntual reletivamente reciente, y con la que parte de la población no está conforme, la que conformó ese marco rerritorial de Castilla y León. 

En resumen, para los leoneses y los castellanos asumir el nuevo gentilicio será algo similar a lo que significaría der "austrohúngaro" o "checoslovaco", y el desconcierto durará mientras se mantenga el empeño de mantenerlos unidos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Como castellano de la parte castellana de Castilla y León, quisiera hacer algunos comentarios



Jonno said:


> En mi zona hubo mucha inmigración de Castilla-León


 La comunidad se llama Castilla *y* León. Puede que le parezca una cuestión baladí, pero no lo es en absoluto.


Penyafort said:


> Castilla y León son dos territorios históricamente relacionados desde antiguo, pero distintos. Por eso el nombre de la comunidad no une ambas entidades con un guión, sino con la conjunción _y_, Castilla *y *León.


 En los años de la preautonomía uno de los temas de debate fue si debía llamarse Castilla-León o Castilla y León. Se optó por esta última denominación básicamente por el motivo que has expuesto.


Sogardres said:


> Castilla-León y Castilla-La Mancha son dos comunidades autónomas. La gente de cualquiera de las provincias de esas comunidades autónomas se referirá a si mismo como catellanoleonés o castellanomanchego.


Castilla-León no es ninguna comunidad autónoma. La comunidad autónoma se llama Castilla y León. Castellanoleonés es un gentilicio que acepta la RAE debido a su uso a pesar de que desde un punto de vista meramente lingüístico no hay por donde agarrarlo. Hay mucha gente en Castilla y León que no nos autodenominamos _castellanoleoneses_. En lo que respecta a castellanomanchego, tampoco espere encontrarse con mucha gente que lo use ya que las gentes de La Mancha acostumbran a decir que son manchegas y en Guadalajara no son pocos los que se consideran castellanos (a secas).


Dymn said:


> Para mí un manchego es alguien de Castilla-La Mancha, aunque La Mancha es sólo una región dentro de la comunidad (enlace).


Un manchego es alguien de Castilla-La Mancha en la misma medida que un tarraconense es alguien de Cataluña. No se te ocurra llamar manchego a un guadalajareño a no ser que quieras molestarlo o que te guste que te lean la cartilla.


jilar said:


> Todos los leoneses son castellanos


Como se te ocurra decir eso en León, tienes altas probabilidades de que te corran a gorrazos.


jilar said:


> pero no todos los castellanos son leoneses. Hay zamoranos


 Algunos zamoranos se consideran leoneses y motivos históricos no les faltan.


jilar said:


> Y aquí mi pregunta. ¿Franco no modificó nada la división que fijaron en la 2ª República?





jmx said:


> En tiempos de Franco lo único que había eran provincias. Las "regiones" solo servían para que los mapas de España tuvieran colorines.


 Y ello hacía que, a veces, no hubiera acuerdo acerca del área que cubrían ciertos colorines. Ello hizo que hubiera mapas en los que León incluía las provincias de León, Zamora y Salamanca y otros que añadían las de Valladolid y Palencia.


Dymn said:


> Y parece que éste es el mapa que reivindican las organizaciones castellanistas. A destacar la comarca de Requena-Utiel, que en 1851 pasó a formar parte de Valencia.


 Organizaciones castellanistas las hay de todo tipo. Ese sería el mapa de las que incluyen una mayor cantidad de territorio si bien faltaría Villena.


jmx said:


> Por eso, decir "Soy castellanoleonés" o "Soy castellanomanchego" suena un tanto artificial todavía. Sin embargo, a medida que pase el tiempo, la gente se irá acostumbrando a las divisiones vigentes, y por eso yo diría que esas 2 frases sí es posible oírlas, y seguramente se oirán cada vez más.


 Castellanoleonés, en Castilla y León, se oye cada vez menos.


jmx said:


> Lo que es mucho más problemático es decir "soy castellano", ya que cada persona parece tener una versión distinta de lo que es "Castilla"


Yo nunca he tenido ningún problema diciendo que soy castellano. Eso sí, desconozco lo que se habrá pensado quien me lo haya oído decir fuera de Castilla y León.


----------



## chics

Circunflejo said:


> Y ello hacía que, a veces, no hubiera acuerdo acerca del área que cubrían ciertos colorines. Ello hizo que hubiera mapas en los que León incluía las provincias de León, Zamora y Salamanca y otros que añadían las de Valladolid y Palencia.


----------



## Circunflejo

chics said:


>


Hay que recordar que las regiones en aquella época no tenían ninguna función ni legislativa, ni administrativa ni de ningún tipo. De hecho, hubo muchos años en los que ni se representaban con colorines en los mapas de España. Valladolid y Palencia fueron en su momento tierra de frontera entre Castilla y León de ahí que su adscripción a uno u otro territorio fuese motivo de controversia según los postulados de cada cual. La unión de ambas circunstancias fue la que propició que en unos mapas la Región Leonesa incluyera solo las provincias de León, Zamora y Salamanca y que en otros se añadieran las de Valladolid y Palencia.

En otro orden de cosas, aprovecho este mensaje para recordar que la comunidad autónoma de Castilla y León aún no ha establecido ninguna capital oficial y no se espera que la establezca en un futuro próximo. Considerar a Valladolid como la capital de Castilla y León por ser sede de las Cortes de Castilla y León y de algunas otras instituciones es algo que molesta bastante a algunos habitantes de algunas otras provincias de la comunidad.


----------



## chics

Gracias


----------



## Dymn

Circunflejo said:


> Un manchego es alguien de Castilla-La Mancha en la misma medida que un tarraconense es alguien de Cataluña. No se te ocurra llamar manchego a un guadalajareño a no ser que quieras molestarlo o que te guste que te lean la cartilla.


Tomo nota, pero sólo comentaba el significado que tiene/tenía en mi imaginario. Realmente es un mal nombre para la comunidad, no sé por qué no habrán seguido con el nombre de Castilla la Nueva.



Circunflejo said:


> Yo nunca he tenido ningún problema diciendo que soy castellano. Eso sí, desconozco lo que se habrá pensado quien me lo haya oído decir fuera de Castilla y León.


Pues así de entrada si alguien me dice que es de Castilla o se identifica con ella dudo que se trate de un madrileño, casi descarto que sea cántabro o riojano y lo primero que se me viene a la mente es que es de Castilla (y León) y no de Castilla-La Mancha. Parece que no me he equivocado en tu caso


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> Realmente es un mal nombre para la comunidad, no sé por qué no habrán seguido con el nombre de Castilla la Nueva.


Porque Castilla la Nueva incluía Madrid y excluía a Albacete.


----------



## jmx

Por mucho que Castilla y León no tenga capital, tanto las cortes como la presidencia tienen la sede en Valladolid.

Otra cosa, no dudo que haya mucha gente dispuesta a asegurar con rotundidad que ellos son castellanos, lo que es problemático es saber a qué se refieren exactamente.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Estoy siguiendo este hilo con mucha atención y me llama poderosamente la atención algo que se está repitiendo a lo largo de vuestras intervenciones y que no termino de entender:



Gazda said:


> Soy  castellano  / Soy leonés  / Soy manchego, *según la parte donde vive el hablante*.





Dymn said:


> Para mí "castellano" en la actualidad *define a los habitantes* de Castilla y León, Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid.





jilar said:


> Castellano =* Habitante* de Castilla y León.





Villaburbula said:


> Por lo tanto los gentilicios que se deberían utilizar son leoneses y castellanos. Leoneses  *no solo a los habitantes* de la provincia de León si no a los de toda la región leonesa: León, Zamora y Salamanca.



Llevo muchos años afincada en Castilla y León (concretamente en la provincia de Segovia) pero soy oriunda de Francia. A mi modo de entender, ni soy segoviana, ni castellana, ni siquiera castellanoleonesa, administrativamente hablando y por mucho que forme parte de los habitantes de Castilla y León.


----------



## jilar

Athos, en vez de "habitante" debíamos haber dicho "natural".

Aunque tu primera cita dice " hablante "


----------



## Athos de Tracia

jilar said:


> Aunque tu primera cita dice " hablante "


Cierto,  pero dice "*donde vive* el hablante".


----------



## Ballenero

¡Que lío/hilo más interesante!


----------

